# Anybody Need A Good Laugh???



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 27, 2015)

lookin' through craigslist, i saw this little gem....

https://modesto.craigslist.org/tls/5332147395.html

here's a pinterest page in the works too..
https://www.pinterest.com/ulmadoc/aw-no/


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah... I like that 'lathe'... 

I paid less for my copy of that saw... NEW.

However his has a custom switch on the top... so I guess it is a classic... LOL


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 27, 2015)

That is one impressive lathe!


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 27, 2015)

That there's one a them band lathes   very rare


----------



## coolidge (Nov 27, 2015)

Face Palm


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2015)

I think he should become a member here so that he can learn what a lathe looks like!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 27, 2015)

_Only in Cali...... ......_
_***G***_


----------



## alloy (Nov 27, 2015)

If that's a lathe, then what the heck did I buy???


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 27, 2015)

Over priced "lathe". Wonder what they want for the "band saw"?.


----------

